# ROAR Wyoming On-Road State Championships



## branhap (May 26, 2006)

June 24th - 25th in Riverton Wyoming.

Track Information can be found at http://www.wyomingmodelerspark.com

Entry Form 

Non Roar Classes:
T-Spec (Must use T-Spec motor & Radio Shack GP 3300 batteries)
Electric Oval Open Modified (May use Touring Car Chassis)
Nitro Oval Open (May use Touring Car Chassis)

ROAR Classes:
1/10th Stock Touring Car (Rubber)
1/10th Modified Touring Car (Rubber)
1/10th Nitro On-Road 4WD Open (Foam)
Sportsman Touring Car (Rubber)
1/10th Electric Oval (Foam) (If we get 3 or more entries)


----------

